
Organic Farming Is Bad for the Environment - nonidit
http://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/organic-farming-is-bad-for-the-environment/
======
CuriouslyC
This article is a straw man. The author is attacking conventional mass
monoculture farms that meet watered down organic standards.

Innovative organic farmers with polyculture farms using permaculture
principles frequently achieve much higher yields per acre with greatly reduced
inputs (including pesticides and fertilizers). The downside of these
techniques is a larger labor requirement, though despite this these innovative
farmers are actually more likely to be profitable than conventional farmers
(who receive large subsidies).

------
chmaynard
See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_even_wrong](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_even_wrong).

